# ROAK Free Mexican Oak Leaf



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

About 10+ stems. Grows really well, fast. Free for pickup, or $4.50 priority shipping.


----------



## Markalot (Feb 14, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

gone. thanks mark


----------

